# cheapest rims?



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

I have this problem with the rims i currently have on my car ,there 15'' wide and very expensive to get tires for datons. there also killing my struts because there low profile ,i need a cheap solution like normal black steel rims.
I went to a few places and they want ''40 bucks a rim NO tire''!!! for normal steel ''talk about price gouging'' ,i just want to know the cheapest place i can find these things. 

NORMAL WHEELS=cheap tires


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

used to call 'em junk yards - now they call them salvage yards or recycle yards


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

how much do u think they charge iv never really been to junk yard ,i dont care about rust i got spay paint


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

well go to the junkyard a little dirty it always helps
be willing to wrench them off the car if need they will prolably still have the tires but if you are willing to buy all four i would say 80 bucks should get some old wheels

edit
i just seenyou are from chicago,,things are a little high there...be willing to go to a smaller town.
big salvage yard prices can be steep


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

how about THIS for a start???  they even do maps for you if you don't know the area!

or THIS

or THIS


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

I went to 2 junk yards around my area and it turns out they stopped doing that because of some contract agreement that they had... good news is i got some relieving info about a green street auto by the air port ,they said i can get em for around 5 bucks a piece!!! that's without tires.

funny thing is ,well actually not so funny. My grandmother bought a car with a warranty and she's old ,hit's allot of curbs , ''the dealership'' they threatened that she needs to buy rims from the dealer ship or it will void her warranty. She did without telling anyone and it cost her 250 bucks for regular steel black with no tires:down:


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

guy2 said:


> I went to 2 junk yards around my area and it turns out they stopped doing that because of some contract agreement that they had... good news is i got some relieving info about a green street auto by the air port ,they said i can get em for around 5 bucks a piece!!! that's without tires.
> 
> funny thing is ,well actually not so funny. My grandmother bought a car with a warranty and she's old ,hit's allot of curbs , ''the dealership'' they threatened that she needs to buy rims from the dealer ship or it will void her warranty. She did without telling anyone and it cost her 250 bucks for regular steel black with no tires:down:


good find 20 bucks 4 wheels
as far as your grandmothers car...the dealerships used to be able to get away with that..not so much anymore as they have lost in court..
now lets say a wheel bearing went out then they could argue and maybe win...but if the transmission went out then they have to repair it


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

''My grandmother is always right'' one of those old lady's you cant prove wrong ,my way or the high way.

as for the rims 
I haven't seen what shape they come in yet but i think there must be a catch ,lets just say al probably have to fix them with a hammer.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think fixing rims with a hammer is going to result in an interesting ride down the highway!


----------



## gm3 (Apr 2, 2009)

hummmmmmm.. 15" wide

Are you driving a dragster?


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

gm3 said:


> hummmmmmm.. 15" wide
> 
> Are you driving a dragster?


me rims drag on the fenders a bit in corners


----------



## gm3 (Apr 2, 2009)

brett888 said:


> me rims drag on the fenders a bit in corners


I think we're talking tall here, not wide... 

You're not going to find any 15" wide rims at a junk yard...


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

GM3 im replacing the rims ,i dont care what size they are as long as they fit and there not ''daytons''!!! 

There freaking chrome Daytons ''lowrider wheels'' im so sick of these things ,they make me look Mexican ,not that i dont like Mexican people i just dont want to look like them. They came with the car when i bought it from a freind ,it was a steel i had to buy it.

and they are very wide and stick out allot like 3 inches on all sides ,there great for sharp turns tho.


----------



## gm3 (Apr 2, 2009)

I understand *guy2* I suspect you don't

I just doubt that the rims are 15" wide. If you understand what I'm saying and they are actually 15" wide...footprint on the road... then please accept my apology.

remember... width before height/diameter.

you don't even say what kind of car it is?


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

it was just an error on his part i knew what he was saying though.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

gm3 said:


> I understand *guy2* I suspect you don't
> I just doubt that the rims are 15" wide. If you understand what I'm saying and they are actually 15" wide...footprint on the road... then please accept my apology.
> remember... width before height/diameter.
> you don't even say what kind of car it is?


let's all hope those 'rims' AREN'T a 'footprint' on the road  

umm, i've got a set of 15 x15 rims on one of my 'boggers' - with 48 x 18r15 tires


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

I should of explained in more detail ,there 15'' inch tall i dont know how wide they are but there pretty freaking wide. I got them on a 98 Plymouth breeze 2.4 and they have all ready destroyed my struts and all the rubber to gone along with them. This is what happens when you have low profile tires on some of the worse pot hole infested streets ,these things are so damn wide my friends joke about it and say ,car resembles a mario cart from the video game.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

daniel_b2380 said:


> let's all hope those 'rims' AREN'T a 'footprint' on the road
> 
> umm, i've got a set of 15 x15 rims on one of my 'boggers' - with 48 x 18r15 tires


''WOW'' those are some pretty big tires ,what do you have running them things? I always wanted a wangler with a lift and some good sized tires but i dont like there engines even tho there reliable ,i prefer a diesel for something like that.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

daniel_b2380 said:


> .....umm, i've got a set of 15 x15 rims on one of my 'boggers' - with 48 x 18r15 tires





guy2 said:


> ''WOW'' those are some pretty big tires ,what do you have running them things? I always wanted a wangler with a lift and some good sized tires but i dont like there engines even tho there reliable ,i prefer a diesel for something like that.


it's a 1954 - 1996 chevy - titled as a '77 ½t - 433ci sb - i almost doubt i could list all that's been done - suffice to say, to START with i bought about 15 '68 - '81 4x4 ½t, ¾t & 1t trucks - totally dis-assembled them - collected MORE parts from a bunch of salvage yards, swap-meets, yard-sales and specialty-manufacturers over the course of a couple years - and finally, took about a year to put 1 together - technically, it's 'street-legal' as i run it in the 'street division' - it really isn't toooo 'green' tho' - about 6mpg - 'til i 'get-my-foot-in-it' - gets worse then! 
and for a little 'street-fun' - kind of a 'come-down' for a 'bad 5oh 'stang' owner to get his butte kicked  by some 'ol' junky 4by4 truck'


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

That engine has got some rank , my uncle had a old's 3/5 ton 88 delta ,back in the day with one of those 450 type engine's ''HEAVY and that boat moved''!!! It was a rust bucket but looks can be deceiving ,it was allot of fun in till he leveled a tree and a big tree at that ,he got banged up pretty bad because of no seat belt but if he would have been driving one of these newer cars ,''forget about it''. 

One of these days i hope to start a project kind of like yours ,i got the perfect engine sitting around ,old 1978 g2o Chevy conversion van , 5.0 V8 long stock automatic trans ,hasn't been started in a decade and a half ,but hopefully it will fit in a older model jeep. Iv never really worked on car's before because iv always had problems with the newer one's and all there small complicated sardine packed design's but i think i can manage large off road types for a hobby.


----------

